# Groundhog invades yard



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

We've had a groundhog (a big one, maybe 30 pounds) burrow under the concrete steps in front of the house. About 3 or 4 days ago it got into the backyard and the 2 beagles had a field day with it, with the only casualty being the pup, which sustained a small bite to the leg (shots are up to date). I corralled the beagles (hard to do), and chased the critter back out the gate with the garden hose to separate the combatants.

Other than the tussle, I haven't noticed any plants disappearing from the train area, or, for that matter, from the front yard. I checked Wiki just now and it said they munch on grass so maybe it will mow the yard. It also has a burrow under my neighbor's steps and we're both thinking about getting a live trap and releasing it a number of miles away.


I wonder if any of you have dealt with these critters. 

Dave V


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

High speed lead injections work best around here. Where they are too close to residential areas Archery is a decent solution. Trapping only makes them someone elses problem and "a few miles" is not far enough IF they like your "green patch" they will travel that far to "come home". They also seem to be almost as prolific as rabbits in terms of population in some areas. Good luck. 

Chas


----------



## tmtrainz (Feb 9, 2010)

Fox urine (purchased from your local sporting goods store in the hunting section) is an excellent non-lethal deterrent. The fox is a natural predator of the groundhog, and as such, groundhogs are very wary of their presence, whether it be the sight or smell of them. 

By the way, if you use the fox urine, try not to get any on you. It's rather potent stuff. 

Tom


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

thanks, all, the Fox urine sounds good; it did cross my mind to shoot it with bow and arrow and then BBQ it; I'd be loathe to just shoot it, however; my neighbors might not like, if ya know what I mean, as we're within spitting distance


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Aw heck, if'n you're gonna _shoot_ the critter ya might as well have a little fun! Two words: _prarie fish'n!"_ (Yup, that's the ticket!) Find the critter's hole where he pops outa. Take a rod and reel and make a lasso type loop with the fish'n string and set it around the hole. Let out about 50 ft. of line and plop down in yer fav'rite fold'n chair and pop a beverage. (Ahhh, them's the good life...) When the furry varmit pokes his head up to see what's goin' on..._zoink!! _and ya got 'im!! All that's left is ta reel the sucker in!


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

So then what do you do with him?

Remember the story of the guy who decided to try roping a deer?


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

The only problem is if you have 1 you'll have 4 next year and on and on and on. it isn't eating the garden because it isn't comfortable in the area yet. Once it is it's game on. 9 years ago i had one, the neighbor reported me for trying to kill it and took my trap (a kill trap which is legal and was safely installed) now there are 4 known burrows in the area and at any point and time you can count 10 of them roaming about. We quit planting gardens because they destroyed them. They caved in a corner of my barn from diggin under it, ruined the neighbors in ground pool from the doing the same. Once the neighbor got the point it was too late. The monetary damage they have caused makes me not care about humanely killing them anymore, it's full out warfare in my neighborhood. Fox urine did drive them away until it wore off, and it smells, bad. Live traps work but you need to take them far, far away but, i wouldn't wish them on anyone else. Bow and arrows are good if you have the know how and equipment and live where they can't be shot by firearms. Poisons are hit and miss but we have new Bald eagles in the area and i wouldn't want them getting ahold of a poisoned whistle pig. I have nastier tried and true methods but i won't post them in a public forum.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Did ya see the one where some idiot poured gas down a prarie dog hole and then tried to burn the little varmit out? When he lit it he blew himself clear into the next yard!! (True story! He won the Darwin Award a number of years back.) Oh yeah, it was awarded posthumously!


----------



## caferacer (Jul 22, 2010)

High speed lead injections,3030,308,50 cal what fun, Fox urine,prarie fishin,Bow in Arrows even a BBQ, live traps, missing plants,gasoline fires you guys must have fun up their glad we do not have ground hogs arrrrr the fun of outdoor railroads in the USA great read enjoyed it thanks guys caferacer


----------



## mgilger (Feb 22, 2008)

If you have a cat, or maybe one of your neighbors, when it's time to empty the litter box, bag it up. Take the bag, tie it up so the bag is closed and drop it into the groundhog hole. Drop one into your neighbors also. It won't be longer than a week and it will vacate your yard. Continue the process for a few weeks after he vacates, then you can fill in the hole.

Mark


----------



## Ken101Ward (Jan 1, 2010)

I agree with Caferacer and Paintjockey, the only productive method of Goundhog control is shooting them.
They deserve no mercy! I use a .22 cal air rifle for Groundhog control. It works great inside 30 yards since 
discharging firearms are prohibited where I live. A rimfire rifle in .17 HMR is a good choice if you have the ability
to shoot firearms on your property. The .17 HMR bullet acts like a grenade when it enters the critters.
Unlike a .22 LR, the .17 HMR has yet to exit any groundhog I have used it on.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

You guys are having way to much fun. Later RJD


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

If you have access to all the holes, usually 2, throw a chunk of fire wood in the hole and pour a couple sacks of sackcrete on top of it. He may dig out somewhere else or he might not survive the lack of oxygen. If you can plug up the holes but 1 and you can get the exhaust of a combustable engine there, run the exhaust down the hole he will not survive that one, just don't tell your neighbors. I am lucky I live in the country and a 12 gauge works very well, maybe not clean but push the body back in the hole and cover up with dirt. It seems the others are superstitious of violating a buryial ground. 
Dennis


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

My mother's comment was more to get a family of skunks out form under her country parsonage porch seeing as they will not do their business where they sleep toss a bunch of ex-lax in the hole and see if that doesn't drive them out? She said one of the old farmers told her that trick and it worked with the skunks. 

Chas


----------

